# Missili russi caduti in Polonia. 2 morti.



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.

*Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Finita.


----------



## Djici (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti.


ahi

Però dai, se è stato un "errore", non credo scoppi la terza guerra mondiale per un "errore", o almeno spero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti.



Stanno bombardando tutta l'ugrainah, qualcuno non ha fatto bene i conti (non solo sul numero di missili presenti in Russia, altro che finiti...  ) ma anche sulla precisione dei vecchi missili dell'U.R.S.S.

Che dici, sarà come "_l'assassinio dell'Arciduca Francesco Ferdinando d'Austria"_ ?
Diamo il via alle danze?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.*


Chiederanno scusa dai.

Figuratevi se per il Donbass/per gli dei/per i nazisti ucraini/per l' egoismo occidentale , i russi vogliono sparire dalle mappe per un errore di mira.

Giustamente, non credo volessero distruggere quel granaio in Polonia....


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


ed i polacchi ebbero il loro casus belli, mira un po troppo sbagliata


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


Penso sia gravissimo, un possibile casus belli per la Nato, la situazione rischia di deragliare


----------



## bobbylukr (15 Novembre 2022)

Beh ma un conto avessero colpito un avamposto militare spero non scoppi la WW3 per una cascina(con rispetto per i due morti eh)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Bild cita l'Articolo 5 dell'Alleanza. Varsavia deciderà se attivarlo, la questione è aperta.*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed i polacchi ebbero il loro casus belli



Se fossero intelligenti i russi, per scusarsi della reale deficienza in merito ( hanno fatto una bella caxxata) , si ritirano.

Ma vedendo il video di Lavrov ieri, con i russi che usano tra i tanti alibi l' occidente brutto e cattivo, vestito con maglietta presa su Amazon e Apple Watch, non credo ci arrivino.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed i polacchi ebbero il loro casus belli


Servito su un piatto d'argento, un errore che costerà tantissimo a tutti... spero prevalgo il buon senso


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.*


questa notizia però l'hanno battuta prima della fonte americana che parlava dei missili caduti in Polonia, non ancora confermata.
secondo me non è collegata, ma era per dare ulteriore aiuto all'Ucraina come per l'attacco del 10 ottobre


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2022)

*Jet militari polacchi sarebbero stati fatti decollare

 *


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Beh ma un conto avessero colpito un avamposto militare spero non scoppi la WW3 per una cascina(con rispetto per i due morti eh)


 Vero... il buon senso direbbe che i Russi dovrebbero cospargersi il capo di ceneri e chiedere perdono e i polacchi non attivare le contromisure operative con la Nato.... ma di buon senso ce n'è poco...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fossero intelligenti i russi, per scusarsi della reale deficienza in merito ( hanno fatto una bella caxxata) , si ritirano.
> 
> Ma vedendo il video di Lavrov ieri, con i russi che usano tra i tanti alibi l' occidente brutto e cattivo, vestito con maglietta presa su Amazon e Apple Watch, non credo ci arrivino.


boh questi si ritirano, parlano di pace, vanno a Bali e accusano, sganciano 100 missili.
sono troll dal giorno -1


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Quando le cose sembravano andare un po' meno peggio ovviamente ritornano sempre i casini, che due palle


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

Qualcuno scriveva che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra non come nato ma in maniera indipendente.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> boh questi si ritirano, parlano di pace, vanno a Bali e accusano, sganciano 100 missili.
> sono troll dal giorno -1



Si, ma non ha alcun senso.

Nessuno ad occidente vuole una guerra totale, e presumo nemmeno in Russia.

Certo, esiste sempre, la pericolosissima "follia umana"

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed i polacchi ebbero il loro casus belli, mira un po troppo sbagliata



Ma una mappa in Italiano non sei riuscito a trovarla?
Ti sei connesso tramite il satellite starlink del bunker di zelesky?


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma una mappa in Italiano non sei riuscito a trovarla?
> Ti sei connesso tramite il satellite starlink del bunker di zelesky?


se mi arrestano è colpa della Vpn


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Proprio adesso che i miei investimenti finanziari dopo una clamorosa debacle di 1 anno stavano risalendo.

Maiale di un Putin


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno scriveva che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra non come nato ma in maniera indipendente.



Qualcuno del forum o pezzi grossi polacchi/NATO?
L'importante è che comunque vada, si arrangino da soli e non mettano in mezzo gli altri stati.
È dall'inizio del conflitto che ai polacchi prudono le mani, ora hanno l'occasione per farsi avanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Secondo me non c'è niente di casuale e nessun errore. Partita a scacchi.
La Russia vuole dimostrare che la Nato non ha le palle per attivare l'articolo 5.

Ma ci si sta spingendo troppo in là con queste provocazioni, di questo passo sinceramente l'esito mi sembra inevitabile.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Jet militari polacchi sarebbero stati fatti decollare*
> 
> **


nel mentre il Pentagono non conferma i missili russi in Polonia...


----------



## ARKANA (15 Novembre 2022)

È il remake di quello che accadde a Pordenone?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno del forum o pezzi grossi polacchi/NATO?
> L'importante è che comunque vada, si arrangino da soli e non mettano in mezzo gli altri stati.
> È dall'inizio del conflitto che ai polacchi prudono le mani, ora hanno l'occasione per farsi avanti


Chi te lo dice che non ci siano pezzi grossi qui dentro?

Mica te lo vengono a dire che sono degli 007 col pulsantone rosso accanto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


Sono messi veramente male i russi


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Novembre 2022)

ma russi russi o russi d'ucraina....? no perchè gli ukraiski non sperano altro che la russia faccia il passo falso cosi da far entrare la nato...


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2022)

I precisissimi missili russi...


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno del forum o pezzi grossi polacchi/NATO?
> L'importante è che comunque vada, si arrangino da soli e non mettano in mezzo gli altri stati.
> È dall'inizio del conflitto che ai polacchi prudono le mani, ora hanno l'occasione per farsi avanti


Opinionisti di analisi miliari


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me non c'è niente di casuale e nessun errore. Partita a scacchi.
> La Russia vuole dimostrare che la Nato non ha le palle per attivare l'articolo 5.
> 
> Ma ci si sta spingendo troppo in là con queste provocazioni, di questo passo sinceramente l'esito mi sembra inevitabile.



Non c'è alcuna partita.
La Russia sarebbe rasa al suolo nel caso.

L' unica variabile sarebbe quanti di noi riuscirebbe a portare con lei.

Non capisco cosa abbia da guadagnare Putin ad uscire di un centimetro dall' Ucraina.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me non c'è niente di casuale e nessun errore. Partita a scacchi.
> La Russia vuole dimostrare che la Nato non ha le palle per attivare l'articolo 5.
> 
> Ma ci si sta spingendo troppo in là con queste provocazioni, di questo passo sinceramente l'esito mi sembra inevitabile.


Potresti aver ragione, però anche se si trattasse di un o sbaglio cambierebbe poco perché se si fa finta di nulla la Nato perde credibilità se si fa qualcosa è finita per tutti, cioè non è che stiamo parlando del Covid o di una guerra localizzata. E' una situazione lose lose per noi.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.




Ci siamo, come ampiamente pronosticato su questi lidi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*In risposta all’interruzione del trasferimento di petrolio attraverso l’oleodotto Druzhba e i missili che hanno colpito il territorio della Polonia, Viktor Orban ha convocato il Consiglio di difesa.*


----------



## sunburn (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma non ha alcun senso.
> 
> Nessuno ad occidente vuole una guerra totale, e presumo nemmeno in Russia.
> 
> ...


Ma poi il trattato Nato mica prevede “minicicciolo in territorio stato membro—>bomba atomica di risposta”.
Penso non succederà nulla.

Ps: auguro a tutti noi che il mio pronostico non sia come quelli che faccio su richiesta di @Blu71


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Pentagono: "Siamo al corrente delle notizie di stampa sulla caduta di missili russi in Polonia. Al momento non abbiamo altre informazioni che possano confermarle. Stiamo indagando”*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In risposta all’interruzione del trasferimento di petrolio attraverso l’oleodotto Druzhba e i missili che hanno colpito il territorio della Polonia, Viktor Orban ha convocato il Consiglio di difesa.*


Bene, PD


----------



## Riccardo88 (15 Novembre 2022)

Purtroppo penso sia una provocazione (dal loro punto di vista), pur essendo degli imbecilli i loro missili raramente mancano il bersaglio, figuriamoci di decine/centinaia di chilometri (in questo includo anche i bombardamenti ai civili)

Da notare che se non ci sarà nessun tipo di reazione, di "provocazioni" simili ne vedremo ancora, provocazioni utili anche a nascondere le loro continue sconfitte sul campo.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pentagono: "Siamo al corrente delle notizie di stampa sulla caduta di missili russi in Polonia. Al momento non abbiamo altre informazioni che possano confermarle. Stiamo indagando”*


Beh, che i missili ci siano penso sia fuori dubbio.

Da capire se li ha lanciati la Russia o l' Ucraina, penso riusciranno a capirlo.

Comunque ripeto, spero che in Russia non si siano bevuti il cervello e abbozzino una specie di "scuse"


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In risposta all’interruzione del trasferimento di petrolio attraverso l’oleodotto Druzhba e i missili che hanno colpito il territorio della Polonia, Viktor Orban ha convocato il Consiglio di difesa.*


Questo 1 + 1 mi spaventa.....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pentagono: "Siamo al corrente delle notizie di stampa sulla caduta di missili russi in Polonia. Al momento non abbiamo altre informazioni che possano confermarle. Stiamo indagando”*



Va a finire che scoprono che quei missili sono stati lanciati da quel minicicciolo di Kim-Jong-un  
Comunque non dovrebbe essere niente di grave, tranne che per quei 2 poveri disgraziati che sono stati centrati.
Nessuna mobilitazione, nessuna guerra totale.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

*Pentagono, Usa difenderanno ogni centimetro della Nato

"Il nostro impegno verso l’articolo 5 della Nato è chiarissimo: difenderemo ogni centimetro di territorio della Nato"*


----------



## Riccardo88 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, che i missili ci siano penso sia fuori dubbio.
> 
> Da capire se li ha lanciati la Russia o l' Ucraina, penso riusciranno a capirlo.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, spero che in Russia non si siano bevuti il cervello e abbozzino una specie di "scuse"


Gli risponderei "scuse accettate", mentre si prepara una no-fly zone "per prevenire simili incidenti accadano di nuovo".


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2022)

Invocheranno l articolo 4, quasi sicuro. Poi spero entrino in guerra, ma da soli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Bergoglio domenica ha parlato esplicitamente di Terza Guerra Mondiale.

Certe cose alcune persone nel mondo le sanno già.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Gli risponderei "scuse accettate", mentre si prepara una no-fly zone "per prevenire simili incidenti accadano di nuovo".


Ci starebbe.... comunque penso che anche gli Orsinifan abbiano capito che Putin è un pericolo pubblico ( se rivendicherà la cosa, con fare da bullo, ovviamente).


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


Dio abbia pietà di noi.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bergoglio domenica ha parlato esplicitamente di Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> 
> Certe cose alcune persone nel mondo le sanno già.



Le borse son salite in verticale negli ultimi giorni, con dei record, strano che i più potenti del pianeta sapessero in anticipo.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo penso sia una provocazione (dal loro punto di vista), pur essendo degli imbecilli i loro missili raramente mancano il bersaglio, figuriamoci di decine/centinaia di chilometri (in questo includo anche i bombardamenti ai civili)
> 
> Da notare che se non ci sarà nessun tipo di reazione, di "provocazioni" simili ne vedremo ancora, provocazioni utili anche a nascondere le loro continue sconfitte sul campo.


E' solo 10 km fuori dall' Ucraina...


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, che i missili ci siano penso sia fuori dubbio.
> 
> Da capire se li ha lanciati la Russia o l' Ucraina, penso riusciranno a capirlo.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, spero che in Russia non si siano bevuti il cervello e abbozzino una specie di "scuse"


I missili a lungo raggio ci sono, a parte nella prima parte della guerra (quella dove sono entrati a Kiev in 14 giorni  ) , tanto più che li hanno sprecati pure nei bombardamenti delle centrali idroelettriche. Tra l'altro, sono missili di precisione, impossibile pensare ad un errore di questa portata. Fonti militari russe/indipendenti obv.

Quelli terminati/in grave carenza sono quelli a medio raggio, oltre ad altro.


----------



## Mika (15 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno scriveva che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra non come nato ma in maniera indipendente.


L'attacco Russo sulla Polonia fa scattare l'articolo 5 come guerra difensiva. Non è la Polonia che ha sganciato missili sul suolo russo ma il contrario. Spero che tutti mantengano la calma.


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

Dovremmo morire per la Polonia ora? Servono soprannomi per quel cocainomane di Morawiecki


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'attacco Russo sulla Polonia fa scattare l'articolo 5 come guerra difensiva. Non è la Polonia che ha sganciato missili sul suolo russo ma il contrario. Spero che tutti mantengano la calma.



Immagino sia volutamente nebuloso l' articolo 5, per dosare le decisioni.

E' tutto vero quanto dici, ma se fosse veramente un errore?

Non scateni la terza guerra mondiale, per un errore, penso.
Certo, servirebbero quantomeno delle scuse (?)


----------



## Butcher (15 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Dovremmo morire per la Polonia ora? Servono soprannomi per quel cocainomane di Morawiecki


Per una cascina polacca e due contadini.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

Se non sbaglio a inizio guerra un missile era caduto nei baltici ma senza morti.


----------



## vicky3464 (15 Novembre 2022)

Dubito si possa applicare l’articolo 5, sarebbe una forzatura. Penso passi la stessa differenza tra omicidio preterintenzionale e volontario.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma poi il trattato Nato mica prevede “minicicciolo in territorio stato membro—>bomba atomica di risposta”.
> Penso non succederà nulla.
> 
> *Ps: auguro a tutti noi che il mio pronostico non sia come quelli che faccio su richiesta di @Blu71 *



Sia chiaro: la guerra non è scoppiata per un mio topic


----------



## Mika (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Immagino sia volutamente nebuloso l' articolo 5, per dosare le decisioni.
> 
> E' tutto vero quanto dici, ma se fosse veramente un errore?
> 
> ...


Hai ragionissima, per quello che devono stare calmi tutti. La Russia fare delle scuse ufficiali come minimo e così si abbassa la tensione. Questa azione potrebbe fare scattare l'escalation.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro: la guerra non è scoppiata per un mio topic


Facciamolo decidere ad una giuria indipendente, grazie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facciamolo decidere ad una giuria indipendente, grazie.



Mi propongo per fare il giudice imparziale.
@Blu71 è colpevole, punto.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'attacco Russo sulla Polonia fa scattare l'articolo 5 come guerra difensiva. Non è la Polonia che ha sganciato missili sul suolo russo ma il contrario. Spero che tutti mantengano la calma.


Non capisco cosa hai scritto. Ho detto che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra domani in maniera indipendente anche senza il cappellino Nato. @Trumpusconi può confermare? Lo avevo sentito da Parabellum o Ivan Grieco


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facciamolo decidere ad una giuria indipendente, grazie.



Ok. Ma non inserite in giuria @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Per una cascina polacca e due contadini.


Servono delle scuse Ufficiali della Russia, se inizieranno con le solite scuse è finita davvero


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hai ragionissima, per quello che devono stare calmi tutti. La Russia fare delle scuse ufficiali come minimo e così si abbassa la tensione. Questa azione potrebbe fare scattare l'escalation.



Non c'è alcuna "escalation" classica.

La Russia deve solo decidere se morire cercando di portarci dietro, o continuare a vivere.

Non ha la minima chance di "vincere".

Come ripeto da 9 mesi, l' unica variabile è la follia umana, che spero stia buona buona.


----------



## Mika (15 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa hai scritto. Ho detto che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra domani in maniera indipendente anche senza il cappellino Nato. @Trumpusconi può confermare? Lo avevo sentito da Parabellum o Ivan Grieco


Semplicemente che i missili caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero fare chiedere l'ariticolo 5 da parte della Polonia. Ma penso e spero che la Russia chieda scusa per l'errore.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi propongo per fare il giudice imparziale.
> @Blu71 è colpevole, punto.



Ti ho già ricusato.


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Per una cascina polacca e due contadini.


Perchè tu stai bombardando in Ucraina obbiettivi civili e non militari da settimane, in barba a tutte le regole di guerra attuali, non è che in guerra tutto è lecito, pure nel medioevo c'erano le regole di ingaggio e di cavalleria.

E nel farlo, hai colpito anche un territorio nato. Hanno pisciato fuori dalla stanza dove c'era il vaso, devono ringraziare che c'erano solo due contadini.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Tornando seri. Non credo che accadrà nulla perché secondo me la Russia ricondurrà tutto ad un errore.


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Franco (15 Novembre 2022)

Bisogna sperare che in Russia facciano fuori Putin. È l'unica possibilità per resettare e poi ripartire.


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2022)

Sicuramente il granaio era importantissimo da abbattere  plausibile un incidente


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa hai scritto. Ho detto che la Polonia potrebbe entrare in guerra domani in maniera indipendente anche senza il cappellino Nato. @Trumpusconi può confermare? Lo avevo sentito da Parabellum o Ivan Grieco


Quello vale in realtà in caso di attacco.
In caso di attacco subito, un membro NATO può invocare l'articolo 5.
A quel punto, l'alleanza discute la natura dell'attacco subito e ragiona le contromisure che possono comprendere ANCHE (non solo) l'uso della forza militare.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il granaio era importantissimo da abbattere  plausibile un incidente


È dispensata anche dalle scuse la Russia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Non so chi sia, ma il giornalista ha la spunta blu.

Secondo un reporter polacco sarebbero pezzi di missile russi caduti dopo un attacco ucraino nel confine.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592597761861771264


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Il portavoce del Pentagono Pat Ryder: Difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato.​


----------



## vicky3464 (15 Novembre 2022)

Dubito anche che la Russia ammetterà l’errore, sempre le notizie siano confermate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

i russi sono talmente scarsi che potrebbero davvero aver sbagliato mira.
ma sono talmente scemi che potrebbe essere una provocazione per fare i bulli e nascondere la loro sconfitta.
e sono talmente falsi che avrebbero potuto farlo per cambiare le carte in tavola e uscire dalla guerra a testa alta perchè ormai non sanno più come fare per nascondere le loro figure di melma.

di certo non raderanno al suolo la russia per sta cosa, troppo rischioso andare su questo piano a guerra praticamente vinta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia, ma il giornalista ha la spunta blu.
> 
> Secondo un reporter polacco sarebbero pezzi di missile russi caduti dopo un attacco ucraino nel confine.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592597761861771264



Povera Polonia, sarà costretta a rimanere ancora in disparte


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia, ma il giornalista ha la spunta blu.
> 
> Secondo un reporter polacco sarebbero pezzi di missile russi caduti dopo un attacco ucraino nel confine.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592597761861771264


Cambia poco, il danno è fatto


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Xi Jinping e Biden hanno lanciato proclama, speriamo che il Vladimiro Furioso non sia permaloso...e tornato furioso


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Semplicemente che i missili caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero fare chiedere l'ariticolo 5 da parte della Polonia. Ma penso e spero che la Russia chieda scusa per l'errore.


Sì, potrebbero chiedere l’articolo 5 ma potrebbero anche entrare da soli.


----------



## diavolo (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cambia poco, il danno è fatto



In realtà cambia tanto (nonostante il danno)


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*



Allora adesso i compari della Nato andassero a bombardare lucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*



A me sembra molto probabile come ipotesi. Non credo che Putin sia così fuori di testa da attaccare un Paese Nato mentre non riesce nemmeno a piegare la sola Ucraina.


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


Sicuramente lo ha detto con un filo di tristezza nella voce


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora adesso i compari della Nato andassero a bombardare lucraina.



Di regola dovrebbe essere così


----------



## vicky3464 (15 Novembre 2022)

Se sono resti, come appare da più fonti, l’articolo 5 non credo si applichi, visto che non è un errore russo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


Ciaone.. è stato bello conoscervi ragazzi 

Se non avessero bombardato l’Ucraina per tutto il giorno verrebbe da pensare ad un timing un po’ tanto curioso.. ma qui l’han combinata grossa


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


Signori, è stato un piacere

Calhanoglu l'ha fatta grossa a sto giro


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Novembre 2022)

Chiaramente ora dalle "indagini" uscirà quel che vogliono esca.
Se decidono di andare allo scontro, accerteranno che è un missile russo.
Se vogliono stemperare la tensione, diranno che sono detriti antiaerei dall'ucraina. 
Capite cosa intendo?


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.
> 
> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.


secondo me non succederà nulla


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chiaramente ora dalle "indagini" uscirà quel che vogliono esca.
> Se decidono di andare allo scontro, accerteranno che è un missile russo.
> Se vogliono stemperare la tensione, *diranno che sono detriti antiaerei dall'ucraina.*
> Capite cosa intendo?



Credo che sarà “accertato” che si tratta di detriti.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chiaramente ora dalle "indagini" uscirà quel che vogliono esca.
> Se decidono di andare allo scontro, accerteranno che è un missile russo.
> Se vogliono stemperare la tensione, diranno che sono detriti antiaerei dall'ucraina.
> Capite cosa intendo?


l'abbiamo visto con il gasdotto, ancora aspettiamo le risposte finali...


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Novembre 2022)

Dai che ci siamo


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2022)

vicky3464 ha scritto:


> Se sono resti, come appare da più fonti, l’articolo 5 non credo si applichi, visto che non è un errore russo.


Come non è un errore? Se mai si certifica che è un errore (è meglio così!). Servono comunque scuse russe


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra molto probabile come ipotesi. Non credo che Putin sia così fuori di testa da attaccare un Paese Nato mentre non riesce nemmeno a piegare la sola Ucraina.


I livelli di corruzione in Russia in ambito militare (e non solo) sono inimmaginabili, potrebbero essere stati indotti all'errore proprio per destabilizzare ulteriormente Putin. Le ipotesi sono infinite


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

I russi dicono che non sono i loro missili....

Nulla, che devo dire.
Trollano...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai che ci siamo



Amico mio non essere ”ottimista”


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

Ho sentito al tg che Lavrov è scappato da Bali


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Novembre 2022)

Fortunatamente sono solo detriti, non capisco come qualcuno possa tifare per la guerra.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2022)

La giornalista politica ucraina Kristina Berdynskykh origania di Kherson al Corriere della Sera "*Se Zelensky negoziasse con Putin gli ucraini non lo accetterebbero"*

questa cosa mi ha fatto venire in mente una vecchia dichiarazione fatta da un altro personaggio ucraino,ora non ricordo comunque un politologo giornalista o qualcosa del genere,poco dopo che era scoppiata la guerra che disse "se Zelensky venisse a patti con Putin per gli ucraini sarebbe un traditore e lo vorrebbero morto"

questo per dire che spesso si fa troppo facile...anche da questo punto di vista


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi dicono che non sono i loro missili....
> 
> Nulla, che devo dire.
> Trollano...


Confermato sui loro siti principali (a parte Tass che non mi fa aprire la traduzione).

Sembra che sia esploso un trattore salito sulla bilancia di ricarica.

Non scherzo.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Confermato sui loro siti principali (a parte Tass che non mi fa aprire la traduzione).
> 
> Sembra che sia esploso un trattore salito sulla bilancia di ricarica.
> 
> Non scherzo.



Ahahah ma davvero o è Lercio?


----------



## Victorss (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.
> 
> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


And so it begins...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Confermato sui loro siti principali (a parte Tass che non mi fa aprire la traduzione).
> 
> *Sembra che sia esploso un trattore salito sulla bilancia di ricarica.*
> 
> Non scherzo.



A questo punto si può pensare pure a qualche mucca esplosiva.
Come ha detto @Trumpusconi si “accerterà“ esattamente quello che conviene in questo momento.


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

,


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

a questo punto la pista calhanoglu non è più una voce campata per aria, ma un'ipotesi concreta.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a questo punto la pista calhanoglu non è più una voce campata per aria, ma un'ipotesi concreta.



Se è esplosa una vacca, più probabile la moglie


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è esplosa una vacca, più probabile la moglie


chiudiamo tutto ahahahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è esplosa una vacca, più probabile la moglie



Io ho parlato elegantemente di mucche…


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi dicono che non sono i loro missili....
> 
> Nulla, che devo dire.
> Trollano...


In effetti é noto che sul cielo della Polonia passino centinaia di missili ogni martedí sera, ci sará stato un incidente.


----------



## JDT (15 Novembre 2022)

Comunque tornando it (scusate per il precedente copia/incolla, dovrete fidarvi di me  ma serve a poco), la linea difensiva russa è che il missile non è loro, insomma.. qualcuno poteva studiare giurisprudenza a Mosca  .

Su altri lidi invece, fanno notare che è vero che il confine dista "solo" 10km, ma Leopoli, unico obbiettivo di zona, ne dista 50.. insomma, 60km di errore sono tantini, anche per la precisione russo/iraniana/nordcoreana.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Bild: due missili russi sono caduti in Polonia, ci sono due morti. Colpito un granaio di una città al confine con l'Ucraina.
> Varsavia convoca d’urgenza il Comitato del Consiglio dei Ministri per la Sicurezza Nazionale e gli Affari della Difesa.
> 
> *Mariusz Gierszewski, il reporter della radio polacca ZET che per primo ha dato la notizia, ha scritto su Twitter che quelli caduti in territorio polacco potrebbero essere i resti di un missile russo colpito dalla contraerea ucraina.*


Lo so che è l'estremo ultimo dei pensieri, visto l'immane potenziale negativo, ma a me è venuto in mente: chi glielo spiega ai familiari delle due vittime perché gli è morto il proprio caro?

"Mi spiace, dei missili sono caduti in testa a vostro marito. Condoglianze"

Io li prenderei tutti indiscriminatamente per il collo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​


----------



## Butcher (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​


Ma vattene affan..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Consigliere di Zelensky: "Si tratta di un autentico attacco alla Polonia camuffato da errore. Ciò accade quando il male rimane impunito e quando i politici si impegnano nella 'pacificazione' dell'aggressore."*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​



Piotr, solo leggendo ti vedo gongolare..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​




Questo non ha capito che lui non decide nulla.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me non c'è niente di casuale e nessun errore. Partita a scacchi.
> *La Russia vuole dimostrare che la Nato non ha le palle per attivare l'articolo 5.*
> 
> Ma ci si sta spingendo troppo in là con queste provocazioni, di questo passo sinceramente l'esito mi sembra inevitabile.


A che pro?
Dalle notizie degli ultimi giorni sembrava che la Russia avesse fatto mezzo passettino avanti verso l'Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere di Zelensky: "Si tratta di un autentico attacco alla Polonia camuffato da errore. Ciò accade quando il male rimane impunito e quando i politici si impegnano nella 'pacificazione' dell'aggressore."*



Questo accade quando si da troppo potere alle nullità.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere di Zelensky: "Si tratta di un autentico attacco alla Polonia camuffato da errore. Ciò accade quando il male rimane impunito e quando i politici si impegnano nella 'pacificazione' dell'aggressore."*


come l'amico vastaso in discoteca: ''quello ha guardato il culo alla tua ragazza''


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come l'amico vastaso in discoteca: ''quello ha guardato il culo alla tua ragazza''



La ragazza è racchia. Andiamo avanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> A che pro?
> Dalle notizie degli ultimi giorni sembrava che la Russia avesse fatto mezzo passettino avanti verso l'Europa.



Io ormai in questi mesi ho constatato che tutte le volte che il cinese, Erdogan o altri personaggi del genere fanno passi in avanti o dichiarazioni concilianti, il giorno dopo o massimo due succedono dei patatrac.

Su chi è che guida questo gioco (e probabilmente i giocatori sono tanti), non mi esprimo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ormai in questi mesi ho constatato che tutte le volte che il cinese, Erdogan o altri personaggi del genere fanno passi in avanti o dichiarazioni concilianti, il giorno dopo o massimo due succedono dei patatrac.
> 
> Su chi è che guida questo gioco (e probabilmente i giocatori sono tan*ti), non mi esprimo*.



USA e GB magari ci sono…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Alto funzionario polacco, alla BBC: "Su questi razzi è un caos informativo. Non ho alcuna certezza e non posso confermare nulla"*


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno del forum o pezzi grossi polacchi/NATO?
> L'importante è che comunque vada, si arrangino da soli e non mettano in mezzo gli altri stati.
> È dall'inizio del conflitto che ai polacchi prudono le mani, ora hanno l'occasione per farsi avanti


Per me i polacchi possono farsi sterminare andare in guerra. Facciano come credano ma da soli.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​



Vai a farti un'altra striscia e non rompere i co...


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​


vabè ora su questo si facesse i azzi suoi...non lo decide lui se è un escalation o meno e come la deve prendere la NATO


----------



## ROQ (15 Novembre 2022)

"potrebbero"
"missili deviati dalla contrarea ucraina"
"non confermate"
Io non so cosa credere, perché i nostri media (e parlo di tutto l'occidente) dicono quasi sempre SOLO [email protected]@te, non mi stupisco più di niente ma sta cosa che è sempre colpa dei russi brutti e cattivi , dopo che "noi" gli abbiamo rotto le balle per decenni, è ridicola. Va beh, in questi decenni d'altro canto ci hanno ammaestrato in tal senso.

-abbiamo finanziato e causato il colpo di stato VERO in ucraina nel 2014, CHE ERA IN UNA SITUAZIONE DI PACE ASSOLUTA, con l'apice raggiunto da alti funzionari USA nelle piazze ucraine ed mercenari "dei nostri" che cecchinavano folla e polizia per dare la mazzata finale a Yanukovich, unico democraticamente eletto, NONOSTANTE I SOLITI BROGLI FILO-OCCIDENTALI CI FOSSERO STATI ALMENO 2 VOLTE , E CHE CONTINUIAMO AD AVERE IN TUTTO IL MONDO DAL BRASILE AGLI USA.
-abbiamo instaurato un governo nazista nel peggior senso del termine che dal 2014 fa MASSACRI SU SFONDO RAZZIALE E CHE DICHIARA APERTAMENTE DI VOLERE FARE UN OLOCAUSTO ETNICO DEI "MOSCOVITI", che non solo non denunciamo, ma sosteniamo e ARMIAMO essendo quindi corresponsabili di massacri di civili, che sosteniamo con membri nato etc.
-quando la Russia ha fatto l'unica cosa che poteva fare, con 8 anni di ritardo, abbiamo aumentato i finanziamenti , gli armamenti ed i mercenari, tralasciando le pagliacciate delle sanzioni che principalmente hanno tagliato le balle a noi stessi, e fa capire che siamo tanto stupidi quanto criminali

e dopo aver PROVOCATO E CAUSATO tutto questo, se la Russia si incazza e lancia due missili i cattivi sarebbero loro , no ma è meraviglioso @lol

e fotte sega della russia e di putin eh, non difendo nessuno, tanto meno chiunque non ha denunciato apertamente la farsa covid che può essere solo un ********* e\o un corrotto o uno che non vuole tirare fuori l'ovvia verità, che non parliamo dell'italiano medio plurivaccinato ed rincoglindottrinato dalla TV (ovviamente parlo genericamente dell'italiano medio eh, nessuno si offenda) (cosa che Bolsonero, Lukashenko o De Sentias hanno fatto per esempio)

che l'orso sarà brutto e cattivo ma se non gli vado a rompere le balle mentre dorme quello continua a dormire

a proposito, ricordo l'aereo CIVILE olandese tirato giu dai NOSTRI razzi che abbiamo dato all'ucraina , che stava bombardando il dombass (dal 2014) e poi gli ucranazi ed i nostri media come al solito tentarono di dare la colpa alla russia, per poi insabbiare tutto quanto [email protected] dalle evidenze.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2022)

e fu cosi che la terza guerra mondiale iniziò perchè un contadino polacco rimbecillito aveva fatto esplodere il granaio di casa sua per sbaglio.....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vabè ora su questo si facesse i azzi suoi...non lo decide lui se è un escalation o meno e come la deve prendere la NATO



Forse qualcuno non ha ancora capito che Zelensky è un problema.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me i polacchi possono farsi sterminare andare in guerra. Facciano come credano ma da soli.



Per me ce la pijeremo nuovamente in quel posto, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi dicono che non sono i loro missili....
> 
> Nulla, che devo dire.
> Trollano...


Ovviamente. E' pieno di gente che fà volare in giro missili per l'Europa


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Per me ce la pijeremo nuovamente in quel posto*, questo è poco ma sicuro.



Parla per te.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2022)

Io ho comunque ho sempre l'impressione che troppa gente giochi troppo a CoD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

La situazione paradossale è che i polacchi stanno in qualche modo abbassando la tensione, mentre tutti gl ialtri paesi stanno aumentando l'escalation.


----------



## bmb (15 Novembre 2022)

È arrivata la famosa goccia


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse qualcuno non ha ancora capito che Zelensky è un problema.



Non per sminuire noi del forum.

Ma direi che forse non dobbiamo eccedere nel sopravvalutarci.

L' abbiamo capito noi da 9 mesi che Piotr conta il giusto e credi veramente che chi deve prendere decisioni pensi per un secondo a lui?


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​


Ma stai zitto capra!

Mi rifiuto di crepare per un ballerino di ballando sotto le stelle


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Attacco al territorio Nato è un’escalation molto significativa.​


E figurati sei il babbeo fatto di coca non infilava il dito nella piaga.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per sminuire noi del forum.
> 
> Ma direi che forse non dobbiamo eccedere nel sopravvalutarci.
> 
> *L' abbiamo capito noi da 9 mesi che Piotr conta il giusto e credi veramente che chi deve prendere decisioni pensi per un secondo a lui?*



Sai meglio di me che mettere un fantoccio a governare è spesso molto più facile che metterlo da parte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ho comunque ho sempre l'impressione che troppa giochi troppo a CoD


Se scoppia una guerra dura come un weekend d'estate
ho letto questo... ero in minoranza...
lo scemo della chat ero io  
Uno di due anni capisce meglio..
ci si può fare un discorso.. con me no 

Solo perché sono allergico alle cavolate che ci dicono


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e fu cosi che la terza guerra mondiale iniziò perchè un contadino polacco rimbecillito aveva fatto esplodere il granaio di casa sua per sbaglio.....


non oso immaginare l'escalation a capodanno


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

il presidente del Consiglio Ue *Charles Michel: *Condoglianze a famiglie polacche.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che mettere un fantoccio a governare è spesso molto più facile che metterlo da parte.



Si ma non è quello che intendo.

Mi viene da sorridere quando vedo tutti a prendersela con Piotr 

Gli diamo più importanza noi che chiunque altro.

Per me, vale come la cimice che ieri ho trovato sulla tastiera.
Schiacciata e buttata nel cesso...


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come l'amico vastaso in discoteca: ''quello ha guardato il culo alla tua ragazza''


Vastaso 
Sei siciliano?

mai comunque zelensky è io classico seminatore di zizzania 
Lui e Putin devono sparire nel nulla e condannati alla damnatio memoriae


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> il presidente del Consiglio Ue *Charles Michel: *Condoglianze a famiglie polacche.


La prima cosa sensata e giusta che leggo

Intendo oltre a noi..le istituzioni


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me ce la pijeremo nuovamente in quel posto, questo è poco ma sicuro.


Molto probabile 
Con questi mostri attori di una scena tragica…che ti aspetti?


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

*dalle foto in rete viene ipotizzato compatibile con il sistema S-300 in dotazione all'Ucraina*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma non è quello che intendo.
> 
> Mi viene da sorridere quando vedo tutti a prendersela con Piotr
> 
> ...



Certo ma finché non lo fai da fastidio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dalle foto in rete viene ipotizzato compatibile con il sistema S-300 in dotazione all'Ucraina*



Pensa che beffa per tutti quelli che già si stavano sparando dei rasponi a due mani


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ma finché non lo fai da fastidio.



A me no!

Perfettamente ignorabile, in Ucraina fa quello che deve fare, fuori conta davvero come il due di bastoni quando briscola è spade.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Macron: Al G20 si discuterà dei missili in Polonia.​


----------



## ROQ (15 Novembre 2022)

comunque solo Zelensky sta dando più risalto di noi su sta cosa, che parrebbe al momento "colpa" della contraerea Ucraina, o magari un incidente voluto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Comunque leggevo che se anche la polonia attivasse l'articolo 5, servirebbero mesi di indagine da parte del Pentagono e tutti gli altri paesi.

Abbiamo dunque tempo a sufficienza per cercare un comodo bunker, o farcelo prestare da Mattarella.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​


ben venga questa sceneggiata per far aprire gli occhi ulteriormente su questa situazione.
neanche i naziskin polacchi stanno martellando così.
un paese fuori dalla NATO che ne richiede vertici e azioni, non credo si sia mai visto

e queste persone non hanno il consenso popolare, perchè metà paese vuole farla finita pur cedendo territori
le bombe non vanno in testa a loro che sono protetti dagli alleati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo che se anche la polonia attivasse l'articolo 5, servirebbero mesi di indagine da parte del Pentagono e tutti gli altri paesi.
> 
> Abbiamo dunque tempo a sufficienza per cercare un comodo bunker, o farcelo prestare da Mattarella.



Facciamo prima a costruirlo, magari assumendo e facendo sbarcare in Italia tramite le ONG i famosi indiani tuttofare capaci di tirare su castelli di terra, cacca e fango in soli 3 giorni


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​



A che titolo chiede la convocazione?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​



Io chiedo che ci vengano restituiti tutti i soldi inviati (o meglio, regalati) a questi altri dementi.
Ma questi lo sanno che non sono ne all'interno dell'Europa e ne all'interno della NATO?

Oltre a chiedere soldi, armi, aiuti, aiuti, armi e soldi, ora credono di essere nella posizione di comandare a bacchetta tutti gli altri.
Poi qualcuno si stupisce se stanno sulle balle a molti


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Facciamo prima a costruirlo, magari assumendo e facendo sbarcare in Italia tramite le ONG i famosi indiani tuttofare capaci di tirare su castelli di terra, *cacca* e fango in soli 3 giorni



In quella ci saremmo già. Trova di meglio


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dalle foto in rete viene ipotizzato compatibile con il sistema S-300 in dotazione all'Ucraina*


Ahi ahi mi faccio grosse risate se sotto sotto sono stati i l’ucraini..


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​


Ma kiev non può sprofondare insieme a tutta lucraina in una voragine? E si porta pure la Russia?


----------



## R41D3N (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev chiede vertice Nato immediato​


Macchivesencula!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi mi faccio grosse risate se sotto sotto sono stati i l’ucraini..



Scommetto che in quel caso "loro" non dovranno chiedere scusa. Loro.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi mi faccio grosse risate se sotto sotto sono stati i l’ucraini..



Impossibile!

Molto più probabile siano resti caduti li, se proprio...

Ma ucraini che si impossessano di un missile russo la vedo alquanto dura...e ad ogni modo potevano inscenare prima, ormai....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io chiedo che ci vengano restituiti tutti i soldi inviati (o meglio, regalati) a questi altri dementi.
> *Ma questi lo sanno che non sono ne all'interno dell'Europa e ne all'interno della NATO?*
> 
> Oltre a chiedere soldi, armi, aiuti, aiuti, armi e soldi, ora credono di essere nella posizione di comandare a bacchetta tutti gli altri.
> Poi qualcuno si stupisce se stanno sulle balle a molti




Questi sanno di avere l’appoggio di chi comanda nella Nato e che la UE politicamente non conta nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A che titolo chiede la convocazione?


Mi meraviglio di te:
Kiev è il centro del mondo, della pace e di tutte lo cose pure. Vuolsi così colà dove si può te e non più dimandare.


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che beffa per tutti quelli che già si stavano sparando dei rasponi a due mani



Che sia un missile abbattuto (quindi che si trovino resti di missili della contraerea) è abbastanza certo ormai. Il punto è cosa ci faceva un missile Russo 20km dentro il confine polacco (questa la distanza stando a quanto battono le ultime agenzie, anche se in realtà a me risulta 5km considerando il comune citato). E' molto difficile che fosse diretto in Ucraina e che una volta abbattuto sia caduto insieme al missile che lo ha abbattuto 20km più in là.

Quindi, direi che non è ne' tranquillizzante, ne' cambia la posizione questa notizia... anzi..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Macchivesencula!



Ecco. Mi associo.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Impossibile!
> 
> Molto più probabile siano resti caduti li, se proprio...
> 
> Ma ucraini che si impossessano di un missile russo la vedo alquanto dura...e ad ogni modo potevano inscenare prima, ormai....


Non mi stupisco più di nulla. Può essere tutto.
Dalla piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta mi aspetto di tutto a questo punto (lucraina)


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scommetto che in quel caso "loro" non dovranno chiedere scusa. Loro.


A loro tutti devono chiedere scusa
Loro possono fare tutto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facciamolo decidere ad una giuria indipendente, grazie.


in questi casi si può o non si può far ricorso al var?


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2022)

il mese scorso la Moldavia ha denunciato di aver avuto missili russi sul suo territorio, nessuno ha detto mezza parola.
qui se ne parla più di Elon Musk per twitter

secondo voi con tutte le occasioni nei mesi scorsi di colpire la Polonia, che ha fatto da scalo merci militare americano e non solo, aspettano oggi per buttare un missile nella stalla sperduta del villaggio ?
c'è un limite a tutto...


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi mi faccio grosse risate se sotto sotto sono stati i l’ucraini..



Non ti dico che risate, sai che spasso. Io mi chiedo davvero se stiate capendo che la gente muore, una nazione è distrutta e la colpa è di uno stato che consideravamo civile come la Russia. Sembra tifo da stadio (oltretutto, state anche dalla parte sbagliata).


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglio di te:
> Kiev è il centro del mondo, della pace e di tutte lo cose pure. Vuolsi così colà dove si può te e non più dimandare.



Perdonami. Per l’età dimentico anche le cose basilari.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non ti dico che risate, sai che spasso. Io mi chiedo davvero se stiate capendo che la gente muore, una nazione è distrutta e la colpa è di uno stato che consideravamo civile come la Russia. Sembra tifo da stadio (oltretutto, state anche dalla parte sbagliata).


Non mi va di rispondere per l’ennesima volta.
Io al contrario tuo e di tanti, non tifo per nessuno, non voglio la guerra e non faccio il rambo dietro ad una tastiera. Chiaro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Polonia: "Stiamo valutando se attivare l'articolo 4 (consultazioni di tutti i paesi NATO su un attacco)"*


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Stiamo valutando se attivare l'articolo 4 (consultazioni di tutti i paesi NATO su un attacco)"*


Lo chiede Zelensky, va fatto!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> in questi casi si può o non si può far ricorso al var?



Mi dichiaro colpevole e finiamola così.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Stiamo valutando se attivare l'articolo 4 (consultazioni di tutti i paesi NATO su un attacco)"*



Non sarebbe il caso di stabilire prima se è stato un attacco?


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi va di rispondere per l’ennesima volta.
> Io al contrario tuo e di tanti, non tifo per nessuno, non voglio la guerra e non faccio il rambo dietro ad una tastiera. Chiaro?



Figurati, uno che dice "sai che risate" se un missile della contraerea ucraina con la nazione colpita da 100 missili, tutti su obbiettivi civili, fosse finito per errore in Polonia non tifa per nessuno, come ho potuto sospettarlo. E soprattutto come al solito non vedi la differenza se l'incidente (ammesso che lo sia) è accaduto attaccando o difendendosi. 

P.s. io ero a pranzo con un'amica Ucraina, qui per una settimana, quando è arrivata la notizia dei missili nella sua città. Vi assicuro che vi basterebbe essere stati li, almeno, per fare un po' di dignitoso silenzio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> in questi casi si può o non si può far ricorso al var?


neppure quella è imparziale!
se poi quelli all'interno li dirige Rambo!
a proposito di guerra


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky: Raid russi hanno fatto spegnere impianti nucleari.​


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Von der Leyen: Allarmata da notizie polacche.​


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Figurati, uno che dice "sai che risate" se un missile della contraerea ucraina con la nazione colpita da 100 missili, tutti su obbiettivi civili, fosse finito per errore in Polonia non tifa per nessuno guarda. E soprattutto vedo che non noti quale sarebbe (perchè ripeto, per ora le evidenze sono ben diverse) la leggera differenza se l'incidente (ammesso che lo sia) è accaduto attaccando o difendendosi.
> 
> P.s. io ero a pranzo con un'amica Ucraina, qui per una settimana, quando è arrivata la notizia dei missili nella sua città. Vi assicuro che vi basterebbe essere stati li, almeno, per fare un po' di dignitoso silenzio.


Mi faccio risate perché continuate a far passare per santi una manica di criminali. Dopo quasi 1 anno di sta guerra, mi sono stancato di ripetere le stesse cose.
Questi sono capaci di tutto come i russi.

che tu sia stato a pranzo con una amica Ucraina a cui hanno bombardato la città mi dice poco. Argomento che non serve


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

La Polonia mette l’esercito in Stato d’allerta​


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Raid russi hanno fatto spegnere impianti nucleari.​


Piovono polpette, sono stato i russihh 
Questo ormai è un disco rotto


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

ti pareva che diventava anche questa colpa di piotr.. in qualche modo è sempre colpa sua.
discussione andata pure questa.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti pareva che diventava anche questa colpa di piotr.. in qualche modo è sempre colpa sua.
> discussione andata pure questa.


Piotr è semplicemente un demente. Non si può dire?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Von der Leyen: Allarmata da notizie polacche.​


lo voleva tutto per se il razzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Piotr è semplicemente un demente. Non si può dire?


questo certo ma non è quello che ho letto.
comunque puoi dire ciò che vuoi figurati.. vado!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> lo voleva tutto per se il razzo


ma le sue indagini niente? Van conflitto di interessi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Una telefonata ‘*urgente*‘ sarebbe in corso tra il presidente polacco *Andrzej Duda ed* il presidente Usa Joe Biden


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una telefonata ‘*urgente*‘ sarebbe in corso tra il presidente polacco *Andrzej Duda ed* il presidente Usa Joe Biden



Faccia in fretta che in USA è quasi l'ora della nanna per gli over 70


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Von der Leyen: Allarmata da notizie polacche.​



Ursula uscirebbe con la permanente PERFETTA anche dopo settimane di guerra nucleare


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ursula uscirebbe con la permanente PERFETTA anche dopo settimane di guerra nucleare



Non avrebbe il problema di resistere settimane.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Faccia in fretta che in USA è quasi l'ora della nanna per gli over 70



Vabbè tanto deve solo leggere i cartelli che gli passano.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

La Polonia aggiorna Consiglio di sicurezza a mercoledì​


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

*Jens Stoltenberg* (NATO): Monitoriamo situazione, importante accertare fatti.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio risate perché continuate a far passare per santi una manica di criminali. Dopo quasi 1 anno di sta guerra, mi sono stancato di ripetere le stesse cose.
> Questi sono capaci di tutto come i russi.
> 
> che tu sia stato a pranzo con una amica Ucraina a cui hanno bombardato la città mi dice poco. Argomento che non serve


No ma infatti, è proprio fattuale che gli Ucraini sono criminali come i Russi. Certo.

Per il secondo punto, lo so che a te non serve, è evidente che sottovaluti per non dire rifiuti il fatto che ci sia una popolazione in guerra per colpa di un aggressore, come rifiuti il loro dolore e la loro rabbia.


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Novembre 2022)

Calma e gesso. Probabilmente non si è trattato di frammenti ma di missili interi, ma credo caduti per errore. È una brutta cosa, ma non ci sarà una guerra mondiale per questo


----------



## hakaishin (15 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No ma infatti, è proprio fattuale che gli Ucraini sono criminali come i Russi. Certo.
> 
> Per il secondo punto, lo so che a te non serve, è evidente che sottovaluti per non dire rifiuti il fatto che ci sia una popolazione in guerra per colpa di un aggressore, come rifiuti il loro dolore e la loro rabbia.


Stessa risma anche se vi siete creati un’altra realtà.

non rifiuto nulla, semplicemente la guerra in lucraina (per tanti tantissimi motivi) mi tange zero come per molti (e lo hanno anche dichiarato) frega zero quando la guerra è nei paesi arabi o fuori dai confini europei. Siamo intesi?


----------



## 7vinte (15 Novembre 2022)

*La NATO terrá una riunione di emergenza a livello di ambasciatori ai sensi dell'Articolo 4, come richiesto dalla Polonia*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No ma infatti, è proprio fattuale che gli Ucraini sono criminali come i Russi. Certo.
> 
> Per il secondo punto, lo so che a te non serve, è evidente che sottovaluti per non dire rifiuti il fatto che ci sia una popolazione in guerra per colpa di un aggressore, come rifiuti il loro dolore e la loro rabbia.



Fattuale si, basti pensare a cosa facevano e come venivano considerati prima della guerra.
Avviata la guerra è partita l'opera di santificazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2022)

Ah proposito di santi..
mi avete fatto ricordare ancora quel santone di Erdogan..
Il suo miracolo consiste nel aver i piedi in più posti senza avere ripercussioni.. ogni volta della misura giusta e se urla contro inserviente..questo lo ringrazia! 
quanta santità in lui e la Turchia


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Kiev: Non è stato un nostro missile a colpire la Polonia.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

*Analista militare britannico alla BBC: "Sono detriti compatibili con i resti di proiettili sparati con il sistema missilistico S-300: in uso da parte della Russia, ma anche dalle forza ucraina come arma di difesa anti-aerea.
Chi abbia sparato il missile resta non chiaro al momento."*


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2022)

Spero sia un missile lucraino. Così rido per un mese di fila


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Spero sia un missile lucraino. Così rido per un mese di fila



Quindi la Nato dovrebbe attaccare l’Ucraina insieme alla Russia


----------



## sampapot (15 Novembre 2022)

se confermeranno che si trattava di missili russi, ci sarà un bel problema da risolvere, perché la NATO sarebbe legittimata ad intervenire, con tutte le conseguenze del caso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi la Nato dovrebbe attaccare l’Ucraina insieme alla Russia



O abbandonarla al proprio destino


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> se confermeranno che si trattava di missili russi, ci sarà un bel problema da risolvere, perché *la NATO sarebbe legittimata ad intervenire*, con tutte le conseguenze del caso



La Nato è già di fatto intervenuta ma facciamo finta che non sia così. In ogni caso - per me- se ci sono davvero dei negoziati in corso questo sarà derubricato a incidente.


----------



## sampapot (15 Novembre 2022)

per intervento intendo quello bellico...non la semplice fornitura di armi...e non mi pare che ci siano in previsione dei negoziati a breve


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O abbandonarla al proprio destino



Non accadrà proprio nulla. Alla fine sarà colpa dei due poveri contadini morti.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> per intervento intendo quello bellico...non la semplice fornitura di armi...e *non mi pare che ci siano in previsione dei negoziati a breve*




Se ci sono sicuramente non sono pubblici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Non conosco l'autorevolezza di questa fonte, ma l'ho presa da un forum USA super pro Ucraina.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592629251161075712


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non conosco l'autorevolezza di questa fonte, ma l'ho presa da un forum USA super pro Ucraina.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592629251161075712



In pratica si tratterebbe di resti di un missile ucraino?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Spero sia un missile lucraino. Così rido per un mese di fila


Non non puoi ridere perché c’è un popolo che soffre…o così ho letto…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> per intervento intendo quello bellico...non la semplice fornitura di armi...e non mi pare che ci siano in previsione dei negoziati a breve


a parte che il sostentamento di armi
non è una cosa che ricordi le margherite
ci scordiamo che sono saltate pure dei gasdotti..
che pure quello mi sembra un atto non amichevole
che poi una volta che hanno accurato che hanno usato dell'esplosivo ( ma dai !) come mai è calato il silenzio sui mass media!?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

non succederà nulla perchè la russia smentisce (o al massimo se accertato parlerà di errore) e quindi non c'è nessun paese NATO sotto minaccia dal momento che manca la minaccia...

se è ucraino ancora meglio...è un errore e tanti saluti (per modo di dire rispetto alle vite perse ovviamente)

se si accerterà che è di sicuro ucraino o russo ma non si sa chi è l'autore entrambi smentiranno e quindi non accadrà nulla nemmeno in quel caso

ricordate che la difesa NATO avviene se qualcuno viene attaccato o posto in pericolo volontariamente..non per un errore...al limite se ci fossero altri "errori" allora sarebbe un altro discorso

ma non è che possono fare una guerra basata su finti errori...se vogliono attaccare attaccano in modo chiaro ed inequivocabile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

*Polonia annuncia: "Il missile che ha ucciso i due cittadini è russo. Convocato immediatamente ambasciatore russo."*


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

che poi voglio dire...anche se per assurdo venisse considerato un attacco e non un errore...ma non ci fosse effettivamente nessuna volontà russa di aggredire la polonia,non succederebbe nulla comunque

si attiverebbero le procedure..verrebbero messi soldati e armi in polonia ma di fronte al silenzio e alle smentite dall'altra parte non ci sarebbe nessuna guerra

certo non farebbe bene questa situazione ma di qui a parlare di scoppio della 3 guerra mondiale ce ne passa eh

a meno che non è una provocazione di putin per far appunto scattare la guerra ma senza farlo in modo troppo palese..in quel caso lo capiremo presto..lo rifaranno in modo piu palese e a quel punto non ci saranno azzi.....

al momento credo si possa dormire tranquilli

nessuno di quelli che comandano sul serio vuole una guerra totale sennò sarebbe già partita..ci sarebbero stati mille modi

ad esempio bruciando i tempi per far entrare l'ucraina nella NATO...e a quel punto aver la scusa per dire "ultimatum per ritirarvi o sarà guerra visto che state attaccando un paese NATO"

questo da parte occidentale...se poi i russi la vogliono non lo so ma io credo di no

paradossalmente gli unici che forse non disdegnerebbero totalmente una guerra mondiale sono proprio gli ucraini...ma non per altro perchè per loro non cambierebbe molto...anzi sarebbero sicuri di non restare mai soli in quanto parte di una delle 2 coalizioni...mentre ora sono "aiutati" ma non si sa mai..

non credo comunque la vogliano nemmeno loro eh..è solo per dire

ps: ovviamente posso anche aver totalmente sbagliato la mia analisi...pregate di no però


----------



## Igor91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Beh io vivo in Polonia, Danzica .. non è che sia proprio felicissimo di sentire sta roba.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi voglio dire...anche se per assurdo venisse considerato un attacco e non un errore...ma non ci fosse effettivamente nessuna volontà russa di aggredire la polonia,non succederebbe nulla comunque
> 
> si attiverebbero le procedure..verrebbero messi soldati e armi in polonia ma di fronte al silenzio e alle smentite dall'altra parte non ci sarebbe nessuna guerra
> 
> ...



Dopo questo tuo intervento ho un po’ più paura


----------



## livestrong (16 Novembre 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Beh io vivo in Polonia, Danzica .. non è che sia proprio felicissimo di sentire sta roba.


Prendila come occasione per andartene da quel postaccio. In Polonia l'unica roba decente è la figa under30, per il resto sentiamo un velo pietoso. Preferirei vivere in Cambogia onestamente


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2022)

Al 90 per cento si tratta di un missile ucraino che ha fallito nell'intercettare uno russo.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Novembre 2022)

Anche Biden conferma che si tratta di un missile antiaereo ucraino.
bel cortocircuito.
La cosa incredibile è che russi, con il loro, “non siamo stati noi” avevano ragione


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Anche Biden conferma che si tratta di un missile antiaereo ucraino.
> bel cortocircuito.
> La cosa incredibile è che russi, con il loro, “non siamo stati noi” avevano ragione



I russi volevano colpire la centrale elettrica di Dobrotvirska, situata al confine con la Polonia e a 7 km dal luogo dell'atterraggio del missile.


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Anche Biden conferma che si tratta di un missile antiaereo ucraino.
> bel cortocircuito.
> La cosa incredibile è che russi, con il loro, “non siamo stati noi” avevano ragione



Purtroppo gli ucraini usano ancora i missili di produzione russa, notoriamente inaffidabili, e i risultati sono questi.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro: la guerra non è scoppiata per un mio topic


Sicuro di non avere aperto un thread a inizio febbraio scorso intitolato “A fine mese gemellaggio tra Russia e Ucraina per la pace nel Mondo”?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sicuro di non avere aperto un thread a inizio febbraio scorso intitolato “A fine mese gemellaggio tra Russia e Ucraina per la pace nel Mondo”?




Non posso giurarci  Credo di aver aperto un topic dove prevedevo che tu diventassi ricco


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi voglio dire...anche se per assurdo venisse considerato un attacco e non un errore...ma non ci fosse effettivamente nessuna volontà russa di aggredire la polonia,non succederebbe nulla comunque


Esatto. Tra l’altro nel trattato NATO è scritto esplicitamente che l’Alleanza opera nel rispetto delle norme del diritto internazionale. Quindi anche la reazione militare, che comunque è solo una delle possibili opzioni e non una cosa automatica, dovrebbe essere a scopo difensivo, nel rispetto di tutti i vicoli esistenti per l’esercizio della legittima difesa.
È vero che in diverse occasioni la NATO non ha rispetto fedelmente(diciamo così) il diritto internazionale, ma qui ci sarebbe in ballo un qualcosa di enorme che potrebbe portare a conseguenze mai viste.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Dal G20 Biden afferma che è improbabile che i missili di fabbricazione russa che hanno ucciso due persone in Polonia siano stati sparati dalla Russia.

Secondo il Presidente turco Recep Tayyip è possibile che si tratti di un errore tecnico.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2022)

*Biden: "Missile forse Ucraino".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Missile forse Ucraino".*


Ah, quindi tutto bene. Era un missile per la pace!


----------



## JDT (16 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi tutto bene. Era un missile per la pace!


Per la difesa.

Fonti non accertate mi dicono che da febbraio la Russia ha provato ad invadere l'Ucraina  .


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Novembre 2022)

.


----------

